# Rice Creek Landing/Hurricane bayou



## Mainsailman (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone have ANY info on fishing this area? :whistling:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Regrets Mainsailman.
Sure others will chime in.
If you go, catch 'em up & post.


----------

